# De boning a rabbit



## hoodat (Mar 9, 2011)

I just ran across this on You tube. I'm sure I could never get as deft at it as he is but what a great idea for a rabbit roast.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6ud68Qmdyc


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Mar 9, 2011)

I saw video last sunday when I butchered my first set of rabbits.  It helped immensely!  I'd recommend watching it for any first timers.


----------



## norcal (Mar 9, 2011)

My husband says he makes it look easy, like that painter on PBS.   
And I think we do need some better knives in this house (and shears like the slaughtering video that's on youtube).


----------



## Hooligan Farm (Mar 9, 2011)

He did make make it look to easy. I'm going to try it over the weekend


----------



## hoodat (Mar 10, 2011)

I was kind of puzzled over what that bone above the forelegs was till I started feeling around on myself and realized it was a collar bone. We're put together pretty much as animals are so we can get an idea of their anatomy from our own.


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Mar 10, 2011)

There was also another video that shows just the basic butchering, minus the deboning part, that I found very helpful.  I'll see if I can find it and post it here.


----------



## talchemist5 (Mar 10, 2011)

i just sat there amazed at how easy it looked for him...i always have trouble around the spine/hips area since i am new to doing any butchering (other than fish)


----------



## Bossroo (Mar 10, 2011)

I debone rabits the same way for a nice boneless rabbit roast.  Also, I debone a chicken, a duck, and a turkey the same way.  Then I lay out the turkey, place the duck meat on top, then the chicken on top of the duck and make a roll, tie them all together with string.  Then roast for a Turduckhen... the chefs of the European Royalty made this for special occasions/ holiday feasts...  "a feast fit for a King".                 I make a Turduckhen for some holidays and special family occations.  YUM !!!


----------

